# Meet The Monster...my new pasta drying rack



## Audeo (Nov 9, 2004)

In a previous post, I mentioned to Darkstream that my youngest son had built a drying rack for me out of Home Depot procurred wood and some stainless mesh.  Darkstream wanted to see it and now that my batteries are well charged...








In moments like these, a mother's pride in her son is beyond words...  And the darned thing works GREAT as the flour on the mesh (and my cabinets) will suggest!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 9, 2004)

What a great piece of equipment to have, Audeo!  You have a very talented son!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, PA, it really is handy.  It came about one day when the linguini I had made had stretched a bit and I was just a little irritable about it.  Son asked the brilliant question of why I didn't just dry the pasta laying out flat.  I explained that it didn't dry evenly laying on a towel, so I keep hanging it without a better idea.

The next thing you know, he was returning from Home depot with two long sections of wood, about a foot of doweling and grabbing the roll of stainless steel mesh I had found and hoarded.  He whipped this up by the next day, then grinned from ear to ear as he asked for $10 for gas money!   (I gave him $20!)


----------



## mudbug (Nov 9, 2004)

Kudos to young son!  And what a neat, meticulous job it is.  You are lucky to have a teen so generous with his time as to spend it on his mom!


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 9, 2004)

It is great to have a bright and thoughtful child.  It says a lot about the parent!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you, ladies!  He's a real keeper, for sure.  Probably has a career in politics ahead of him, too!!  Noooooooo!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like a double winner there Audeo - the kid and the drying rack!


----------



## Pazzo (Nov 17, 2004)

When I was growing up, my mother and grandmother would dry extra pasta on a balcony and on the roof during the summer.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

Pazzo said:
			
		

> When I was growing up, my mother and grandmother would dry extra pasta on a balcony and on the roof during the summer.



That's beautiful!   The "Keep It Simple Stupid" method in profound action!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2004)

I love your new pasta drying rack Audeo.  Could I borrow it?  Or could I borrow your son, some steel mesh, wood, and dowels?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

Absolutely, Barbara!!!  (He is a handy fellow!)  We put it into action again yesterday to dry some "birds nests" of angel hair.  I just love the thing!!


----------

